# Carthago Chic 51



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

At last after looking at Various wanderly wagons over the last 2 years at various Shows' I've spent the kids inheritance and at the Birmingham show ordered a new fully loaded!! Carthago Chic 51 from Lowtham Leisureworld. Also went along to the Transleisure stand and found a whole host of goodies to fit, most interesting of all was an auto levaling system that works on 4 electricely driven jacks which when in place make it almost impossible to pinch the van. They also had a great deal on Pioneer AVIV-X1R BT in vehicle Sat Nav system with reverseing camera ect ect. A seperate hand held sat nav was thown in for good measure great when out on the scooter. 
I also when for the Oyster sunmover and the Oyster Satellite system hope it all fits on the roof. Only problem is that Lowtham had sold so many Carthago's that mine won't be ready till Sept 07, still the waiting is all part of the fun of buying and at least I'll be able to give it a good testing before heading of to Spain in Feb 2008.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Wobby

Wow you have really pushed the boat out, but why not...enjoy!

We have the rather more humble Chic I47 (on new Iveco) ordered a year ago and delivered in July. It's tremendous and very few probs. Fantastically well made nd thought out vehicles, far better than they appear on first glance.Thankfully we avoided the price hike but you will be getting some benefits like a bigger payload.

If you have any Q's about the make try us, happy to try and help. 

Ruth


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ruthiebabe 
You already have as I read your article on the Chic 47 before going to Birmingham Its was a toss up between the Carthago and the frankia, but after looking at the poor finish and what looked like a stress 
crack in the fibre glass on the Frankia our minds were made up. Now we can't wait for our van to arrive. Just manage to sell our ageing Hymer to a very excited young couple who are joining the happy wanderers, 

Rob told us over a glass of champagne that we were the 13th Carthargo sale he had made by day 3 of the exhibition, and by the time we left two more couples were sipping bubbly. Seem these motor homes are getting a bit common ! 
Will keep you posted when our's arrives Wobby.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great!


I have to agree, we initially fancied a Frankia but after very careful examination felt they were inferior quality and construction to the Carthago and definately overpriced.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

My Carthago I51 was ordered at show-again from Lowdhams- but will only have to wait till June/July-like you Wobby Extras from Carthago are very expensive and am looking to fit extras elsewhere-starting with Tow bar £370 instead of over a grand
Looking forward to getting it and hope not to have any problems as going to Holland in July 
Soon will be a fleet on MHF

Leapy


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Leapy.

I hate to tell you but ours was delivered 2 to 2 1/2 months behind schedule. We got it early July this year. In their defence it was said to be due to problems getting the new Iveco and also in hitches during the first batch of conversions on it. They are a small firm, fussy, and the result was worth waiting for...we did wonder whether we'd have teething trouble but hardly any.

Maybe best to try and have your holiday a bit later if you can just in case? Or will you still have the old one?


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Ruthiebabe
Did double check on delivery-promised for last week in June or First week in July- but I will have my present motorhome so its not too much of a problem- but better half would be disappointed
They certainly seemed to have lots of orders at the show- for all models


Leapy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We could have got our's a little sooner but as we'll be in the middle of selling our home and not able to travel we told Rob not to worry. I did think of buying a tow bar else where but decide having spent so much money I would play safe and buy from Lowdham. 
It will be Great to hear from you all when you get your vans 
Regards Wobby


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Went to Lowdhams at weekend to have another look and did spend a bit more- but delivery for my holiday looks doubtful- I suppose that will at least mean a couple of thousand miles less on the new motor- and will give me time to sort any teething problems-minor adjustments that I intend making
My only surprise that I hadn't realised was that the diesel filler cap is sited in the gas locker-rather strange!


Leapy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That should help stop anyone pinching your diesel, they also fit the BBQ gas point in next to the loo casette so the gas is safe? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Yes I appreciate that they cannot steal the diesel but will have to swing open locker door-so will have to be careful where I park in relation to the pumps when I fill up. Quite a lot of filling stations do have limited access around pumps. Also could limit size of second gas bottle



Leapy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I take your point, that is a pain had'nt thought about that as you say extra care will be needed when filling. I wonder if Rothebabe finds it a problem ?


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

No real problem, you just get used to not pulling too close up to the pump. I's actually easier than our last Iveco based m'home.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Ruthiebabe
Just a quickie- did you get insurance okay or did they insist upon a tracker-as some firms do when over a certain value?





Leapy


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

No problem. This is a bit of a myth really, you just need to shop around. Yes, some insist on a tracker but many others don't, the difference in policy nowhere near makes up the cost of a tracker...so I would say fit one if you want to fit one then find the best deal with one fitted. Otherwise just compare deals.

Personally, we found Safeguard offered a great policy at a competitive price and didn't insist on a tracker.


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Not wanting to hi-jack this thread but.......!

Question for "Wobby":-

Which Chic 51 have you just ordered? The Low profile T51 or the A class I51?

We looked at the I51 on show on the Lowdham stand at Excel last weekend and, if we were to upgrade from our current motorhome, either the "I" or the "T" would be top of our list.

We currently have a Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME which is the version with the twin beds that can be made up into a huge double. We are getting on fine with it (apart from some TV & Truma glitches which should get sorted by Lowdhams next week!) 

The only layout issue that we have is that the walkway is a bit narrow and the lounging area isn't very big. With what we saw of the I51, the sitting area is more extensive and there is more room to move around the van without getting in each others way. Granted that the Chic is a metre longer than the Knaus & quite a bit more expensive, if/when we come to change in a few years time, this layout would be ideal for us as potential fulltimers.


Dream on!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ruthiebabe 
Thats interesting, because as I'm fitting the level-tronic electric system theirs little chance of my MH going astray, so I may not bother with a tracking system after all.


----------

